# Clay



## STS95 (Aug 16, 2011)

What is the best kind of clay to use for sculpting things and covering things?


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

That kinda depends on what you are sculpting and what you are covering, and the end goal you are going for.


----------



## STS95 (Aug 16, 2011)

Plastic Ninja said:


> That kinda depends on what you are sculpting and what you are covering, and the end goal you are going for.


I dont know, for my current project im covering a lot of stuff covered in paper mache. But I was going to put it on my christmas list and wanted to know what would be good to sculpt monsters, zombies, etc.


----------



## hauntedkimmy (May 31, 2011)

Water based clay will shrink and crack when it dries, so if you want whatever to dry and use the clay as part of the project, then don't use water based. Water based works great for detailed sculpts that you will eventually cast and use as a mould.

Oil based clays won't dry or crack, but also don't sculpt as nice as the water based variety. Both types are also extremely heavy, so if you are planning on using them as a permanent part of your zombie or monster, make sure to build your support strong enough to hold the weight. 

If you are working in smaller sculpts and want your finished piece in clay, I would use something like Sculpy. This is the most expensive kind of clay, but it sculpts nicely and you can fire it in your oven to rock hard. It's then paintable with the weight and feel of like a resin cast sculpt.

Hope that helps you! Good luck!!


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

If you're putting it over paper mache, I would steer away from oil-based clays. The oil will forever soak into the paper...and it will won't harden either. Depending on what you put over the clay after sculpting...monster mud, paint, etc., the oil may also seep into and stain that as well.

Air dry clays (water-based) will shrink as they dry. Sometimes it will crack as it shrinks, especially if placed over a hard substrate. But sometimes cracks work in your favor...if not, they're easy enough to deal with. Usually just fill them in with wood putty or more clay.

Paper clay, or celluclay, works well with paper mache. Plus it dries hard and fairly light.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

they also make an epoxy clay ...Devil's chariot uses it quite often and it wont shrink or stay soft but its pretty expensive and you can only get it online the craft stores dont carry it for some reason.....I use celuclay for all my props I find it to be the most bang for your buck ..plus you can make it at home for cheap look at Stolloween's website he has the recipe good luck


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

I think I would go with the paper clay if covering paper mache.

http://www.stolloween.com/?page_id=209

This page pretty much explains it. Plus, Stolloween is the master of paper mache, so you can't go wrong.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I use a pulp mache clay for larger items, just because theres no point in spending the money to use that much clay when pulp clay works so well, so you can bet that I have Gallon jugs of Elmers glue from Lowe's on my Christmas list. I use Creative Paperclay for the heads, to get more detail, and that is on my list as well.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

I used Stolloween's paper mache paste for the first time this year and I AM HOOKED!! Light weight and durable!!


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

I have been using Scott's (Stolloween) with fantastic results. You can very the amount of the ingredients to get the effect you want. If you want it smoother to carve detail in add more drywall compound. If you want it to be higher texture use more cellular insulation. if you want it harder ad more Elmers glue. Also if any newbies are reading. Stop buying elmers in the handheld bottle size, you will go broke. Buy it by the gallon.
Hey DIXIE, I heard bad news, Lowes is going to stop carrying Elmers in gallons this Winter. sucks, Though, Staples Office Supply has it for $18 per bottle.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

tcass01 said:


> Hey DIXIE, I heard bad news, Lowes is going to stop carrying Elmers in gallons this Winter. sucks, Though, Staples Office Supply has it for $18 per bottle.


WHAT?!?!?!!? Holy sha-moly!!!! EIGHTEEN bucks?!?!

Welp. I'll pay it. Good and addicted, I am.

Thanks for the heads up, Tcass, I wouldnt wanna be blindsided by THAT in the store!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

I've always used Celluclay as a base spread on styrofoam and then either Paperclay or DAS air dry clay to make the skin layer as well as all the features.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

I have played around with a few homemade paper mache clays, and found that they are good for bulk, rough detail, and have an interesting finished texture (and cheap!). However I absolutely agree with Lauriebeast that for fine & intricate details and smooth textures on a finished product, that Creative Paperclay and DAS clays are excellent for sculpting. Both will require some form of waterproofing if they are to be exposed to the elements, but so does paper mache. 
(I also have to mention that LB is the one who told me about DAS & Paperclay.)


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Im a bit confused from the tangents and answers you are getting. Are you looking for a coating for paper mache? If you are then I like liquid nails, and silicone caulk.
If you are looking for a clay to sculpt with (in order to mold your sculpture) then I really like water based clay. 
On the tangent front, I get my glue by the gallon fromhttp://www.discountschoolsupply.com/Product/ProductDetail.aspx?product=2266&keyword=glue&scategoryid=0&CategorySearch=&Brand=&Price=


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I just got an email about this material today.
http://www.reynoldsam.com/index.php?cPath=1327
While this was aimed more at the special effects/movie props industries, I think it would do really well for a lot of the stuff we do for haunts.
From what they describe it would do really well for a lot of the stuff we deal with in haunts, it dries/cures hard, it can be drilled, sanded, painted, etc., and it can act as a bonding agent as well as a sculpting material too.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

That is great stuff! I used it all the time when I had a shop in orlando- and the part B smells like doritos!


----------

